# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Prindër, misioni i pamundur?

## Xhuxhumaku

_Brezi i ri i adoleshentëve që po vjen është mësuar me plotësimin e tekave dhe dëshirave_

*Prindër, misioni i pamundur?*

_Përse kanë hequr dorë nga kundërshtitë dhe u thonë fëmijëve vetëm "po"_

Të lodhur, të pushtuar nga ndjenja e fajit, gjithmonë në kërkim të manualeve për të edukuar fëmijët. Ja përse prindërit e kanë lënë mënjanë "Jo"-në që i ndihmon ata të rrisin të vegjlit dhe i kanë thënë "Po" çdo teke e kërkese të tyre, për të marrë në dorë kontrollin e një brezi të ri adoleshentësh



Nëna ndez cigaren tjetër: "Javën e kaluar, vajza ime shkoi në një dasmë në Londër dhe mu desh ti blija një fustan të ri. Këtë fundjavë do të shkojë në festën e shoqes së ngushtë. Më tha që nëse do të veshë sërish të njëjtin fustan, atëherë është më mirë që të qëndrojë në shtëpi. Dhe po ndodhi kështu, atëherë është faji im nëse nuk do të arrijë kurrë të gjejë një të dashur. Po tani si tia bëj"? Nëna, e vënë me shpatulla pas murit, jep përgjigjen e vetme të mundshme: "Unë do ti blej një tjetër".

Këta janë prindërit liberalë, të gatshëm për gjithçka, vetëm të mos u prishin qejfin fëmijëve të tyre. Prindër të cilët ndihen në faj dhe kërkojnë vazhdimisht kurse që tu mësojnë të sillen si prindër. Por a dinë ende ti edukojnë të vegjlit e tyre? "Për mua edukimi është qetësia dhe vendosmëria: shumë përgjigje Jo dhe pak Po. Sot prindërit janë të butë, ose nuk interesohen shumë për fëmijët e tyre; të paaftë të përballojnë vështirësitë e shumta që sjell rritja e një fëmije. Bashkëpunimi me fëmijët është art, që shumë nënave dhe baballarëve u duket i vështirë, e shumë prej tyre pyesin për mënyra serioze dhe të dobishme për të

bashkëpunuar me fëmijët e tyre", thotë një gjyshe, e cila ka 14 nipër. "Brezi i 30-40 vjeçarëve është në vështirësi. Kjo sepse janë fëmijë të prindërve të padisiplinuar", shprehet një gjysh 52-vjeçar. Këta prindër i pyesin fëmijët se çfarë pëlqejnë të hanë (dikur ne hanim çtë kishte shtëpia, nuk kishim pretendime); çfarë duan të shohin në televizor; si duan të vishen etj.

Por nga duhet tia nisin që gjërat të ndryshojnë? "Duhet ti detyroni të rregullojnë krevatin kur ngrihen në mëngjes", thotë një psikolog. Duket diçka banale, por sipas raportit të fundit mbi rininë, 25,4 për qind e meshkujve nga mosha 15 deri në 34 vjeç e mbajnë rrëmujë dhomën; 57,1 nuk kanë larë kurrë një pjatë, 58,9 nuk dinë se çfarë është një punë shtëpie, ndërsa 86,2 nuk e kanë marrë kurrë mundimin ti fusin në lavatriçe çorapet e palara me të cilat kanë luajtur futboll. 48,7 për qind e meshkujve dhe 23,7 për qind e femrave më parë vdesin për të ngrënë, sesa të gatuajnë diçka. "Kur isha i vogël, zgjohesha një orë para se të shkoja në shkollë, ndizja sobën, lustroja këpucët dhe pastroja dyshemenë me leckë. Puna e parë që bëja, rregulloja krevatin", thotë 52-vjeçari.

"Shkalla e përfshirjes në punët e shtëpisë është jashtëzakonisht e ulët. Përqindja e lirisë që prindërit u japin fëmijëve vazhdon të rritet. Fëmijët bëjnë çtë duan në shtëpi. 78,9 për qind mund të presin miq, 49,8% mund të organizojnë festa të mëdha, ndërsa 58,2% mund të flenë jashtë edhe pa lejen e prindërve", thotë psikologu.

"Jo"-të që i ndihmojnë të rriten, nuk thuhen më. Ndonjëherë motivi është banal. "Kemi shumë pak kohë në dispozicion për të menaxhuar zemërimin dhe mërzitjen", thotë një psikoterapeute. "Një "Jo" e thënë një të shtunë mbrëma, do të prishë të vetmen ditë të javës që mund ta kalosh me fëmijët. Të rriturit, që e dinë se të hënën në mëngjes do të fillojë një javë tjetër braktisjeje dhe largësie, nuk kanë forcë ta bëjnë".

Prindërit zgjedhin edukatën e gabuar, u japin fëmijëve celularë që në klasë të parë, për ti kontrolluar më lehtë, por bien vetë viktima të kontrollit, sepse janë fëmijët ata që vendosin kur tua hapin e kur tua mbyllin.

Nënat janë edhe më të brishta. Ja si shprehet një nënë e re, e cila ka tri fëmijë të vegjël: "Zakonisht femrat e kanë në natyrë që të kujdesen më shumë për veten, për mirëqenien e tyre dhe sajojnë qindra aktivitete për të shkuar sa më larg". "Janë shumë të çoroditura", thotë një ortodontiste. "Janë prindër fantazma, që nuk marrin as përgjegjësitë për të kontrolluar nëse fëmijët dinë apo jo të lajnë dhëmbët".

Sipas statistikave të fundit, del se 52 për qind e fëmijëve të nënave në karrierë rrinë me gjyshërit, 27,8% shkojnë në kopsht, ndërsa 9,2% rrinë me dadot. "Këta janë fëmijët e dadove". Kështu i sheh një pediatre nga Universiteti i Sapiencës. "Janë këto gra afrikanojugore ose filipinase që i edukojnë. Pasojat do ti shohim pas dhjetë vjetësh".

Ana, 40 vjeçe, është një producente televizive. Ajo ka dy djem dhe ka zgjedhur të qëndrojë në shtëpi me ta. "Vërej nga ata që më shkruajnë në blog se ka ndryshim tendence mes femrave. Shumë prej tyre po bëjnë punë edhe me pagë të ulët. Janë të detyruara të qëndrojnë gjithë ditën jashtë shtëpisë dhe ti japin shpërblim një kujdestareje. Unë mendoj se kjo është një sakrificë e madhe".

Po baballarët? "Kanë ndryshuar shumë. Dikur ishte e vështirë ti shihje të merrnin fëmijët dhe të dilnin shëtitje, thotë pediatrja. Sot, dalin vetëm duke u justifikuar që gruaja punon".

"Gjatë 14 viteve të fundit, mamatë në karrierë kanë hequr një orë në ditë nga orari i punëve të shtëpisë dhe ia kanë shtuar kohës që kalojnë me fëmijët", thotë psikiatria.

Gjithsesi, ka edhe nga ata baballarë që u përkushtohen shumë fëmijëve dhe përpiqen, qoftë edhe pa praninë e nënave, ti edukojnë mirë ata. Ja si shprehet një gazetar në lidhje me këtë fakt, i cili ka tre fëmijë të vegjël: "Jam një baba-gjysh, thotë duke bërë shaka. Shpesh mendojmë se mund ti shmangim gabimet e mëdha, por është e pamundur. Dikur ishim më të ftohtë e më autoritarë, ndërsa sot, nuk e di në është mirë apo keq, jemi komplet nën shërbimin e tyre. Qëndrojmë me ta kur i zë gjumi, kur mësojnë, kur duhet tu themi se çmund të shohin në televizor".

Por ndryshe nga fëmijët që rriteshin e edukoheshin dikur, brezi i sotëm është më grindavec. "Kam qenë një baba autoritar. Fëmijët e mi i kam rritur me rreptësi. Nuk ua lejoja tekat. Isha i varfër. Për ta, paratë e xhepit ishin luks", thotë një baba dhe gjysh 75-vjeçar. Por baballarët 40-vjeçarë nuk mendojnë kështu. Për shembull, një profesor historie, që është edhe baba i tre fëmijëve, thotë: "Problemi nuk qëndron më te fakti nëse mund ta bëjnë, por a mundemi ne ti edukojmë ndryshe. Asnjë prej prindërve tanë nuk është përballur me teknologjinë e sotme, kompjuterin, çatin, playstation". Në shtëpinë e tij ka rregulla. Nga e hëna deri në të enjte nuk shihet televizor, pastaj fundjava është e lirë. E njëjta gjë vlen edhe për kompjuterin. Para se të vendoste këto rregulla, zbuloi se i biri, vetëm 11 vjeç, shkarkonte filma pornografikë nga interneti në kompjuter. Djali, duke u kapur në befasi, u justifikua se të gjithë miqtë e tij i kishin parë dhe se ky ishte i prapambeturi. "Nuk është seksi që më shqetëson, por droga. Është shumë e rëndësishme tu flasësh gjithmonë për këtë gjë, se sa e rrezikshme është. Ndonjëherë nuk di si të sillem. Nuk dua të jem i ashpër. Ata duhet ta dinë se mund të flasin për gjithçka me mua", thotë ai.

Psikoterapeutja Mery Lyssbon ka vënë në shërbim një linjë telefonike vetëm për prindërit. Për çfarë pyesin? "Qahen sepse nuk kanë autoritet te fëmijët dhe kanë frikë sepse nuk dinë ti kontrollojnë të vegjlit".

Psikiatri Gustav Charmet shpjegon në librin e tij të fundit modelin e ri edukativ: "Prindërit nuk mendojnë kurrë se fëmija i tyre është fajtor dhe krijojnë kështu narcistë të vegjël, arrogantë, por jo armiqësorë. Asnjëherë më parë niveli i konfliktualitetit brenda familjes nuk ka qenë kaq i ulët. Narcizmi nuk është kurrë në konflikt me botën e të rriturve. Por fëmijët kanë gjithmonë ndjesinë se janë më të rëndësishëm se të tjerët".

Sa shumë prindër janë të bindur se kanë fëmijë të mrekullueshëm? "Shumë. Mendojnë se fëmija i tyre është më i talentuari, madje edhe më i përgatitur se mësuesja", thotë një regjisor 40-vjeçar, i cili është edhe baba i dy vajzave. "Të kesh një fëmijë normal, nuk është më normale. Unë nuk i kam ushqyer kurrë me iluzione, nuk i kam bërë kurrë të besojnë se janë më të mirë se të tjerët. Përkundrazi, të tjerët janë gjithmonë më të mirë se ata. Sot fëmijët e mi më thonë: Ke qenë shumë i sertë. Ju betohem që më kushtonte shumë të isha i tillë".

Gjithashtu nuk mjafton vetëm që prindërit të njohin mirë qëllimet e edukimit. Ata duhet të njohin gjithashtu edhe vetë fëmijët. Kështu, duke pasur parasysh ndryshimet individuale të fëmijëve, mund të njohin mirë gjendjen shpirtërore të të vegjëlve, sepse këta të fundit janë krijesa njerëzore që rriten dhe zhvillohen.

shqip

----------


## Izadora

> "Prindërit nuk mendojnë kurrë se fëmija i tyre është fajtor dhe krijojnë kështu narcistë të vegjël, arrogantë, por jo armiqësorë. Asnjëherë më parë niveli i konfliktualitetit brenda familjes nuk ka qenë kaq i ulët. *Narcizmi nuk është kurrë në konflikt me botën e të rriturve.* Por fëmijët kanë gjithmonë ndjesinë se janë më të rëndësishëm se të tjerët".


Ketu qendron problemi !
Se humb ndjesia qe te tjeret kane te drejte.

Prind nuk lind,por behesh.

----------


## bebi im

jam shprehur edhe ne nje teme tjeter ne lidhje me edukaten dhe formimin qe femijet marrin nga prinderit...
eshte shume e veshtire te jesh nje prind autoritar, i dashur, i sjellshem, i rrepte, i duruar ... te gjitha keto ne te njejten kohe...
dhe me e keqja te prinderit eshte qe shume prej tyre as nuk kane ndermend ta kerkojne ate te "mesmen e arte", por zakonisht jane ose shume liberal, ose shume autoritar...
shume prinder i terbojne vete femijet qe kur ata jane shume te vegjel me pretekstin se jane te vegjel dhe nuk kuptojne... nuk i ulin ne tavoline te hane si gjithe familja, por i gjemojne me pjate nga mbrapa, shkojne i rregullojne krevatin, me pretekstin se nuk dine ta rregullojne se jane te vegjel, shkojne i dalin "zot" aty te lagja kur kane probleme me femijet e lagjes...
dhe ne shqiperi prinder te tille i ke me shumice...
edhe nese femija nuk ka ndermend te bleje ndonje gje ne dyqan e nxisin qe te zgjedhe dicka...
mos te them pastaj per nje kategori tjeter qe i jep cdo dite leke ne dore dhe as nuk e ka idene se per cfare i shpenzon ato leke...
une kam lexuar disa libra se si te sillem me vajzen time...
shyqyr zotit kam gjetur gjuhen e perbashket me timshoq (se ky eshte nje problem tjeter ne familjet tona), babai i bertet nena e merr me te mira, ose e kunderta, per te njejtin problem prinderit marrin vendime te ndryshme ndaj femijes...
te jesh prind eshte e veshtire, por nuk eshte e pamundur...

----------

